# Setting up a rabbitry



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking to expand into the wonderful world of rabbits. I was wondering if any of you could post a picture of your "rabbit keeping place" so that I could get some ideas. Any thoughts or suggestions on getting started would be very very helpful.

Thanks

~~BWF


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure what you are looking for, or how big you are planning, but here are some pics of what I have.

This is the big one. It has grown since this pic was taken. Excuse the mess.









Here are my hutches. There are 2 of them connected by the roof. They are easily tarped into a 'building' in the winter.


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks alot, your "hutch structure" is what I am looking into building. One question though, Are the posts on the "hutch structure" set in the ground? 

Thanks

~~BWF


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

No, they are on concrete pavers. If you do something similar to my hutches, I would suggest looking into used shower doors or something along those lines. I spent a fortune ($20 per 2'x12' sheet) on the corrugated pvc. It is also not as easy to clean as something flat would be.


----------



## harlanr3 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if the tin ones are any cheaper also seems they use to make fiberglass ones not sure of the cost.


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

harlanr3 said:


> I wonder if the tin ones are any cheaper also seems they use to make fiberglass ones not sure of the cost.


I have some tin ones in a shed and will give them a try when I start building my rabbit "storage". Thanks everybody.

~~BWF


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Just keep in mind, there is an inequality associated with the world of rabbits, that most people find holds true: 

# of rabbits > # of cages you have built


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

mygoat said:


> Just keep in mind, there is an inequality associated with the world of rabbits, that most people find holds true:
> 
> # of rabbits > # of cages you have built


This is certainly something to bear in mind! It can be a very serious condition. Sometimes the ratio can be as high as 3:1. The condition causes serious symptoms, such as constantly eyeballing CL and long weekends of endless cage building, and once you feel that your condition is improving...you will be hit with several litters that need to be weaned and another breeder going out of business, but keeping all their cages. :teehee:


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

pfaubush said:


> This is certainly something to bear in mind! It can be a very serious condition. Sometimes the ratio can be as high as 3:1. The condition causes serious symptoms, such as constantly eyeballing CL and long weekends of endless cage building, and once you feel that your condition is improving...you will be hit with several litters that need to be weaned and another breeder going out of business, but keeping all their cages. :teehee:


My neighbor just told me the same thing,as we were building more cages...:help:

~~BWF


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I started building mine last night,I will put some pictures up when I find time..

~~BWF


----------



## MoonFire (Jun 1, 2010)

we hung our cages in the barn. we currently have a dirt floor, although matts are my preferance, but they are $$$$. lol this works really well for me


----------



## MoonFire (Jun 1, 2010)

pfaubush said:


> Not sure what you are looking for, or how big you are planning, but here are some pics of what I have.
> 
> This is the big one. It has grown since this pic was taken. Excuse the mess.
> 
> ...


I am luvin the hutches. very cool. does the waste stick badly or does it really run out the back? good job! thanks for sharing your pics!
JS-Oregon.


----------



## AllEarsRabbitry (Feb 15, 2010)

You can view pics of my set up (the inside, not finished with the outside) at www.allearsrabbitry.com. We converted a diesal trailer into a climate controlled insulated barn. We are not finished, going to add a couple more vents (we have rolling black outs here and the electrcity was off for 2 hours - I was home and opened the barn but had we not of been here, it would have been way too stuffy in there - the exhaust fans only work with electrcity, as does the cooler of course).


----------



## Epic (Aug 4, 2010)

I will have to get pics of my bunny shed & hutches when I get home  !


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

This rabbit cage is mostly made out of refrigerator and stove racks found at the local dump. The only thing we actually bought for this cage is the 1/2" x 1" wire across the bottom, one feeder and the water bottles. Everything else was either stuff we had laying about or found at the dump. The cage can be made into three separate sections but at the moment the female rabbit has two sections and the male rabbit only one. Each rabbit has a wooden box to hide in if they like and sometimes they like to sit on top of the box. There are a couple of big slate tiles in each side so the rabbits can sit on something solid if they prefer that to the wire. At some point, I may add a shelf at the very top of their cage so they have more area to sit on. They seem to like multiple layers in their cage so they can sit in different spots. Sometimes they like to be all tight into a ball, other times they lounge or roll their coconut around to play with. There are sticks and such for them to chew on. Since there is (at the moment) only two rabbits, they got a fancier cage than if there were a lot more of them.

Since this picture was taken, I've enclosed the bottom of the hutch with chicken wire so the chickens don't scratch all the rabbit droppings around. I'm saving the droppings to fertilize the garden and if there's any extra, I'll try selling it on Craig's List. Anyone had any luck with selling rabbit droppings as fertilizer?


----------

